# Agility Brag: Your best "Yards per Second" time!



## wildo

Post your best yps time. To calculate yps, you simply divide the course yardage by your dog's run time. For example, if the course yardage was 133 yards and your dog Q'ed in 26.05 seconds:

133 yards / 26.05 seconds = 5.11yps

*-Brag Rules*-


Must be a qualifying run
Post your course map
Must be a GSD

This should be fun!! Let's see what those GSDs are accomplishing!


----------



## KristiM

Great idea! I will have to go through some results from this summer when I am at my computer


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo

(We ran the circle course in Level 2)

Course yards: 92 yards
Pimg's time: 13.38 seconds

*An outstanding 6.88 yps!*


----------



## wildo

Wow- nobody wants to brag on their dog's yps times??


----------



## wildo

This thread is beyond disappointing. Do you guys really not keep track of this sort of thing? How do you know where you stand against your competition?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I haven't kept track of it lately, but I do still figure out our YPS for each run, just don't keep my file UTD with it. 
But each venue is so different that it's hard to compare, say NADAC YPS with USDAA YPS. NADAC is designed to be fast and flowy, and with lower jumps. So the design in itself lends to much faster YPS than USDAA where there are a lot of turns, wraps, 270s, etc and the jumps are 26". NADAC also has courses like tunnelers where the YPS can get crazy high. 
The different styles of courses within each venue also lead to varying times, as well as the different levels

The fastest time I have recorded for USDAA was a master's jumpers course-5.33
I don't have a file with my NADAC times, but I know he's had YPS over 6 in elite tunnelers and jumpers.


----------



## wildo

Good point about the venue distinction; I didn't consider that. I'm doing a master's challenge course (both standard and jumpers) in May- so I'll let you know how we compare! LOL!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

wildo said:


> Good point about the venue distinction; I didn't consider that. I'm doing a master's challenge course (both standard and jumpers) in May- so I'll let you know how we compare! LOL!


Awesome!


----------



## KristiM

Okay, I thought this thread was a great idea and then totally forgot to add to it lol. I don't have exact results in front of me but Odin's fastest NADAC yps was (I believe) 6.2 yps jumping 16'' in jumpers. Which totally doesn't make any sense because last month in AAC he did a jumpers run at 6.4 yps at 26" (he did knock two bars though.) I don't know how NADAC actually calculates the yards, they don't use the yard stick thing anymore at trials?? I think they just quesstimate. I think last weekend Odin's best yps (that I can remember) was 5.3 yps in steeplechase (that was with one off course) but he was only 2 seconds behind a very fast elite level border collie that ran clean (oh and I showed up late for steeplechase cause my alarm didn't go off and I only saw one dog run it before we were up lol.)

Wildo, 6.88 yps is freaking outstanding!!! That is quite a brag, I would be pretty pleased with that What venue is your masters challenge standard and jumpers in? I am looking to take Odin to AAC regionals this June, we have SOOO much work to do!


----------



## wildo

KristiM said:


> Wildo, 6.88 yps is freaking outstanding!!! That is quite a brag, I would be pretty pleased with that What venue is your masters challenge standard and jumpers in? I am looking to take Odin to AAC regionals this June, we have SOOO much work to do!


You bet it was outstanding!! It was one of those few runs where you're on auto pilot. You get done and look back sort of in shock on how you just accomplished what you did. It was a phenomenal run. Pimg's best this weekend was 6.39yps, again in Colors, and 4.93yps on average for the weekend. Anything with weaves is killing her speed. I don't know if she's just getting older, or if I've somehow trained her to be slow in weaves, but it's killing her speed. For the time, I've accepted it and looked to contacts as a place to make up time. Her running contacts are coming along beautifully and her dogwalk is quite fast- in the 1.7 second range for a DW 2' off the ground, and 2.3ish seconds for a full height DW.

The master's challenge classes are USDAA. They are international style agility. I'm very excited to give them a shot.


----------



## KristiM

Ya Odin is losing a lot of time on his contacts....I am retraining Havoc's A frame using Rachel Sanders box method, finding it to be a lot more work than I thought it would be. I think I will stick with 2o2o with Odin for now, try to make up the time in his weave poles lol. How are you training the running contacts? 

What made you decide to try USDAA? That should be a lot of fun. I have to admit I am hopelessly addicted to AAC now (very similar to USDAA) I don't even know if I will continue with NADAC at all.


----------



## wildo

KristiM said:


> How are you training the running contacts?


Well, like most half-trained things (LOL!) I started with Rachel Sanders box method which was going quite well. We worked the box on the flat quite a bit, and then put it on the a-frame (jumping ahead of training a bit) just to see what would happen. She did pretty well with it. My instructor had an idea of using a hoop at the end of the DW or a-frame and we found that Pimg naturally did very well with this. So that's what I've done. Simply put a hoop at the end... It keeps her down on the contact, and the lack of reward comes when she misses the hoop (which she did a lot in the beginning, and still does on occasion). Then like most things, you start fading the hoop. This has worked exceptionally well on her DW, and pretty well on the a-frame. Once spring hits (and the ground is dry) I do plan to finish off this contact training "for real." Even so- I've been getting tons of compliments on her DW in trials. 

Here's a little video of DW training:








KristiM said:


> What made you decide to try USDAA? That should be a lot of fun. I have to admit I am hopelessly addicted to AAC now (very similar to USDAA) I don't even know if I will continue with NADAC at all.


It's not that I'm really trying USDAA as much as I'm trying "international style agility" in competition. Although Pimg is registered with all four North American venues, I still plan to trial exclusively in CPE. I'm just not interested in splitting my time/money/focus. But with USDAA opening up the Master's Challenge classes to _any_ level of competitor now, I definitely want to give them a shot. I mean- it's only two runs... Fairly cheap for a super fun time!

I desperately want to get into USDAA, but I also desperately want to prove Pimg is as good as I think she is. We practice with master's level courses each and every week. There's no reason she shouldn't be able to run in them and perhaps do well. But I really want to put a C-ATCH on her as I think she both deserves it, and she can earn it. We're already part way there in CPE, so we should just maintain that focus and goal. A high level agility title on my first dog?? Ummm... yes please!


----------



## KristiM

I'm jealous! I SO want an uber fast running dog walk She looks great. I will feel highly accomplished if I ever get odin RUNNING the whole dog walk consitently and if I can ever get Havoc to stop falling off the dog walk. It really sucks, I don't have access to a dog walk that goes that low. One place we train at occasionaly the dog walk goes to about 4 feet off the ground and thats it. I have gotten Odin running really nicely to a 2o2o in practice but he went back to his usual style at the last trial (my next dog I am definitely going to do running contacts from the start)

They had a "challenge" course at the last AAC trial, did not care for it lol. The course was actually really cool until one spot where the dogs had to basically be walked past several pieces of equipment. Lost all of the flow in the course, felt bad for the dogs they all looked super confused "why the heck did we stop and have to look at you and walk half way across the ring???" Hopefully they aren't all like that.

Regionals in June is all masters level courses but open to any level competitor as well. I am not expecting us to do anything great but it will be a cool experience!


----------



## wildo

KristiM said:


> Regionals in June is all masters level courses but open to any level competitor as well. I am not expecting us to do anything great but it will be a cool experience!


I feel the same way. USDAA Master's level... hmmm- so in other words- tons of really fast, turn on a dime border collies. I don't expect to be highly competitive, but I do expect to have a ton of fun!


----------

